# Cryptocoryne minima



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, here a picture of the Cryptocoryne minima .
Not all Cryptocoryne minima will have bullated leave. it seen to be depend on the many condition. Rightfully you should be able to get bullated leave with good substract, fert and water condition.

It the same to all crypt growing.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello TS,

That's a nice one - where was it collected?

Please post pics if the inflorescence opens and how the leaves develop in culture!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

The C. minima which i am growing them in emmerse form is going to flower soon. The picture is not so clear but you can see the flower bulb.


----------

